# Detailed Step-By-Step Growing Guide



## Xenocider (Jun 20, 2006)

The information I have found here as proven to be most invaluble, but I think as a community we could put together an awesome indepth walkthrough for growing. This would help get all of the growing info (water, pH, Light cycles, soil types, etc.) into one comprehensive guide.


----------



## smokincrazy (Jun 20, 2006)

The thing with that is everyone prefers to grow differantly with what they can work into their lifestyle. My next grow I will make a diary of it and post on here.. Also I have talked to rollitup (forum admin) and he is willing to put blog spaces onto the sites so you would have http://www.rollitup/username/ for your own blog on cultivation of marijuana. I do believe that was the plan once the forum starts to get a little more busy.


----------



## Parlabane (Jul 11, 2006)

that would be a great idea!


----------



## DeepBlue (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah that'd be great, I know theres many ways and means of growing and we've all got our preferences, but something fairly standard for the newbies forum would probably go down really well.


----------

